# Sad sunroof!



## schroschro (Mar 9, 2011)

Who can tell me about the water management system???

So I've had my '07 SL for 4 days. Bought it used, 37K miles means no Nissan warranty. Starts downpouring in Georgia today. On my lunch break I just so happen to notice a new, rather large water stain on the shade to my sunroof. My poor little Versa is stuck out in the rain, LEAKING until I get off work at 5. I wedged some towels in the applicable corner to mitigate the situation. After the 40 minute drive home, I'm gonna have it in the garage and can check for debris in the seal and clogs in the water management system. Where does the drain start? Where does it come out? I'm hoping it's as simple as cleaning that out. Really don't want to pay for a new seal altogether. And who knows about getting water stains out of upholstery?


----------



## Trivious (Mar 30, 2011)

Nissan told me yesterday that the sunroof seal should last 10-12 years and not to worry about it. I brought mine in to have all 4 drains unclogged and I have water flowing down the dash when it rains.

From my understaning you can take of the quarter panels in the car and "unclog" that bad boys and the issue should cease. I would say that the seal should not be bad this soon, but if you smell stagnant water, then you likely had the same issue that I did and may even need to drop the liner real quick and take a good look at these so called drains.

I also read and article about a guy who sprayed some "spray on truck liner" type of rubber around them to seal in small leaks.

Hope this helps


----------



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

Interesting. I had a leak in my Duaghter's 95 200sx. I know its a diffeent model year etc but maybe they still make them the same way. These cars must be designed to channel water out at any of the four corners if the seal leaks or the roof is left open etc. Turns out the leak we experienced was actually the sealant they put between the joints in the sunroof's channels/frame. The leak was showing up at the Assist handle over the passenger door. I was able to loosen the sunroof glass enough to scrape away the dried out sealant at the frame's lap joints at each side and reseal them with silicone. Has not leaked there since. This was an LA car most of its life, Guess the hot summers got to the sealant.


----------

